# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] επισκευη ενισχυτη felix

## Panοs

παιδια εχω για επισκευη αυτον το ενισχυτη της felix...
ενω αναβει κανονικα το λαμπακι power ακουω μονιμα ενα φυσιμα στα ηχεια(το ιδιο και στα 4 καναλια) και καθολου ηχο....
μου ειπαν οτι αυτο το προβλημα δημιουργηθικε οταν τους ακουμπησε το καλωδιο του remote πανω στο σασι του ενισχυτη(την ωρα που ο ενισχυτης επαιζε )...
τι μπορει να εχει καει?
οπτικα δεν βλεπω κατι καμενο...
τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου ειναι καλα...
αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι μολις αποσυνδεω τις αντιστασεις 4,7 ωμ(εχει μια για καθε καναλι) οι οποιες βρισκοντε διπλα στις εξοδους που συνδεοντε τα ηχεια το φυσιμα σταματαει αλλα ο ενισχυτης εξακολουθει να μην παιζει...
αυτες οι αντιστασεις ειναι αρπαγμενες αλλα μετρανε σχετικα καλα..

----------


## jimakos206

Δες αν έχεις τα +- 15v στα 4558.Αν τα έχεις Τότε πιθανότατα κάποιο Έχει καεί.Αν έχεις παλμογραφο τσέκαρε μέχρι σε πιο σημείο έχεις προενισχυση.

----------


## Panοs

εχω ταση στα ολοκληρωμενα κανονικα....
οποτε θα τα αλλαξω και τα 6 και θα δω...

----------


## east electronics

Οι επισκευες δεν γινονται με αυτο τον τροπο . Δεν ξεκιναμε να αλλαξουμε οτι βρουμε μπροστα μας  μην τυχον πετυχουμε την βλαβη  αυτα ειναι παιδιαστικες προσεγγισεις . 

Διαβαζουμε και κανα βιβλιο που και που ...

Αρχικα πρεπει να δεις τις τροφοδοσιες και στον ενισχυτη και στα ολοκληρωμενα   αμεσως μετα πρεπει να δεις απο που ξεκιναει το σημα και που το χανεις 

ειναι πολυ πιθανον να εχεις δυο RCA ξεκολημενα στην εισοδο η εναν διακοπτη ξεκολημενο η βρωμικο οποτε το να αλαζεις ολοκληρωμενα προφανως και δεν θα σε βοηθησει πουθενα 

δες και διαβασε πως δουλεουουν οι προστασιες του 494 που εχει στο τροφοδοτικο

----------

